# Hello!



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi. My name is Alyssa and I currently have 4 mice. Ameia, Hazel, Leif and a PEW with no name yet! 
I've started owning mice since Fall 2011 when my roommate wanted pets for our dorms :? BUT I've grown to LOVE them and will forever own mice.

Just thought I'd join another forum with mice people


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi!!! Its me Melani LOL i see you found the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

